

How to collect money? - creatom

Let's say I just want to try an idea and want to see if people would buy my product, so at first, I have no company. But then how would I collect money? Is it even possible?
======
ISeemToBeAVerb
If you're just trying to validate an idea, you probably want to stay away from
actually charging a credit card. A simple call to action and email submit
should suffice. You could do a mock shopping cart, just be aware that charging
credit cards under false premises is illegal.

Another option would be to set up a Kickstarter project.

------
blakdawg
Paypal. Square. Click2pay.

